# Grande Ronde number of days and other questions



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

We did an early July Grand Ronde trip in 2019. Ours was Minam to Powwatka Bridge. It's a great trip, and highly recommended. I would think 4 days is a bit much. We planned for 4 days, with a layover, but ended up skipping the layover day. My recollection is the hiking was simply a matter of striking out from the river and seeing what you could find. I don't recall any real destination hikes. Heat was not an issue on our trip. We had pleasant air temperatures, cold water (a given) and one afternoon of rain. 

I recommend Minam Store for a shuttle. I initially thought the price ($110.00 ?) was a bit steep. After driving out from Powwatka and realizing how long the shuttle would have been, I was happy to have paid. Minam to Troy might be an easier shuttle, I don't know. I was told the river between Powwatka and Troy is pleasant but not spectacular, hence our decision to take out at Powwatka Bridge.

Have fun!


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

Following. Put-in Minam June 24, probably taking out 27th either Mud Creek or Troy. If possible, will try an abbreviated trip report prior to 8th July. Member of that trip, is repeating it July 1-4th.

My current perspective is to try and do the hikes at the creek junctions, similar thinking on where we hope to camp. We're not hurrying with 3 nights 4 days.


----------



## Louistully (Jun 2, 2021)

Also following. Planning to go the week of July 12 (if there's enough water). I think I read in another thread that it runs about 2-3mph when in the 1000-ish cfs realm?


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Here is the resource you are looking for. I found it to be very accurate at 7K early this year.

Float Times Grande Ronde


----------



## alisongodlewski (Mar 24, 2005)

super helpful. thank you!!


----------



## mt_karacara (Jun 22, 2021)

alisongodlewski said:


> Thinking of doing the Grande Ronde in early July (launch on the 8th). Number of days from Minam to Troy? Guessing it will be pretty low water by then and we'll be in packrafts. Could we stretch it out to 3-4 days or would that be pushing it for camps? Much hiking along that section? Or too hot that time of year? Thanks so much.


Following! Planning to do the same stretch July 5-9, hoping the flows stay above 2.5k...we'll be in a 14' RMR, thoughts at that flow for a packed raft?


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

Perfect flows. Easy miles, not much wind at all. Lots of local commentary on jumping on first camp you find. We didn't have too much difficulty finding camps, but did have to make rapid decisions and take what we saw, due to hyperbole on how busy the camps were going to be.

Shuttle services were full, had to self shuttle, and were lucky some friends arrived the day before, so they left a vehicle at Troy take out. I liked the stretch from Mud Creek to Troy. Beautiful river, great fishing, clean camps. BLM guy/ranger, was thorough. I was surprised there wasn't a fire ban, not that fires were needed.


----------



## mt_karacara (Jun 22, 2021)

rowingo said:


> Perfect flows. Easy miles, not much wind at all. Lots of local commentary on jumping on first camp you find. We didn't have too much difficulty finding camps, but did have to make rapid decisions and take what we saw, due to hyperbole on how busy the camps were going to be.
> 
> Shuttle services were full, had to self shuttle, and were lucky some friends arrived the day before, so they left a vehicle at Troy take out. I liked the stretch from Mud Creek to Troy. Beautiful river, great fishing, clean camps. BLM guy/ranger, was thorough. I was surprised there wasn't a fire ban, not that fires were needed.


What were you floating? Raft/cat/pack rafts? Still hoping to make our 5-9th, but on a 14'RMR worried we'll be dragging...Thanks for any advice!


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

two 14' self bailers, and a 14' cat. total 6 people, more food and drinks than what was needed. no one was rigged very heavy. saw lots of pack rafts. if flows stay what they were, you'll not really drag, but minor cobbles if you don't choose correct channel. water was clear and fairly easy to find a channel as needed. FWIW, there were several 18' gear rigs from guiding companies that seemed fine with stacks of gear 4' tall! quite a few dories, they didn't seem concerned either.


----------



## mt_karacara (Jun 22, 2021)

rowingo said:


> two 14' self bailers, and a 14' cat. total 6 people, more food and drinks than what was needed. no one was rigged very heavy. saw lots of pack rafts. if flows stay what they were, you'll not really drag, but minor cobbles if you don't choose correct channel. water was clear and fairly easy to find a channel as needed. FWIW, there were several 18' gear rigs from guiding companies that seemed fine with stacks of gear 4' tall! quite a few dories, they didn't seem concerned either.


Thanks so much for the info! We're watching the flow and will probably decide Friday afternoon if we're going or not. Definitely appreciate a recent experience.


----------



## Fallenhero (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry to drag up an old post, but I don’t know if you all are aware their was a fire that burned the bottom half of the float. You may want to reach out to the Minam store and check on the condition of the river and camps.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Fallenhero said:


> Sorry to drag up an old post, but I don’t know if you all are aware their was a fire that burned the bottom half of the float. You may want to reach out to the Minam store and check on the condition of the river and camps.


 I floated the GR in October after the fire. There are very few camps remaining in the 8 miles below Bear Cr. The fire burned hot and they got nuked.


----------



## Fallenhero (Oct 31, 2021)

Do you have any pictures? Definitely am curious


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Fallenhero said:


> Do you have any pictures? Definitely am curious


Yes, but...... The shuttle driver totaled my rig on a deer. I left my trailer in Enterprise. My gear made it as far as The Dalles where it has spent the last few months protected from UV by a pile of snow. I finally got a new tow rig and will go get my stuff sometime in the next couple of weeks. Stay tuned and I will post some pics then.


----------



## Fallenhero (Oct 31, 2021)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Yes, but...... The shuttle driver totaled my rig on a deer. I left my trailer in Enterprise. My gear made it as far as The Dalles where it has spent the last few months protected from UV by a pile of snow. I finally got a new tow rig and will go get my stuff sometime in the next couple of weeks. Stay tuned and I will post some pics then.


Man that sounds like a shit show which shuttle company


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Fallenhero said:


> which shuttle company


Good people, not to be named. Shit happens. This was actually the second time a shuttle company has smacked a deer with my rig (1st time was on the MFS).


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Hitting is deer is mostly bad luck not bad driving. Lucky it wasn't a moose!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

ArgoCat said:


> Hitting is deer is mostly bad luck not bad driving. Lucky it wasn't a moose!


Shuttling the vehicles at night greatly increases the chances of a mishap.


----------



## Fallenhero (Oct 31, 2021)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Shuttling the vehicles at night greatly increases the chances of a mishap.


That’s why I was curious who was your shuttle, years ago one of our vehicles hit a deer while being shuttled by one of the companies around dusk. We’ve always been happy with who we use but curious if this is a more common thing for them.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Shuttling the vehicles at night greatly increases the chances of a mishap.


True.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

At least now you can keep said deer.


----------

